# Bubsy's Doodle Dump



## Bubsy Bobcat (Feb 29, 2016)

Well, I guess I decided to make this since I don't really show much of the weird, wacky and creative stuff I get up to in my spare time. For now it's gonna be a little empty, but don't worry! I'll post stuff here now and again (hopefully)! So... I guess I'll leave this generic-ish Tempy doodle here for now and drop by again soon™!

​Oh, and I'll also repost the chibi stick magician I made for @Voxel Studios a week or so ago here!
​


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## BurningDesire (Mar 1, 2016)

@Voxel Studios  You should make a new avatar. Have Chibi stick magician on your shoulder. Kawaii <3


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 1, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> @Voxel Studios  You should make a new avatar. Have Chibi stick magician on your shoulder. Kawaii <3


I might make a digital version of what Bubsy's done, and maybe get some lessons on SketchBook Pro so I can make some even more badass Smag art!


----------



## BurningDesire (Mar 1, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> I might make a digital version of what Bubsy's done, and maybe get some lessons on SketchBook Pro so I can make some even more badass Smag art!


I need to learn to draw so I can make MC's for my game.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Mar 5, 2016)

*I DREW AN OCTOBAE 2 DAY!


Spoiler










*


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Apr 11, 2016)

i knew i'd end up not using this thread for ages :'( but anyway i guess i'll dump more stuff.


Spoiler: isabelle













Spoiler: another octobae


----------



## BurningDesire (Apr 11, 2016)

@Voxel Studios 

 
I am so so sorry. I couldn't resist working on stick chibi lmao


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Apr 11, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> @Voxel Studios View attachment 45377
> I am so so sorry. I couldn't resist working on stick chibi lmao


he looks like a skinny dunnie so far


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 11, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> @Voxel Studios View attachment 45377
> I am so so sorry. I couldn't resist working on stick chibi lmao


lol, the sticks are waaaaaay thinner than that.


----------



## BurningDesire (Apr 11, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> lol, the sticks are waaaaaay thinner than that.




 

How did you do that hat xD


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 11, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> -snip-
> How did you do that hat xD


lmao xD, it was made from scratch in Google Sketchup. Basically, the model is made completely in Sketchup, and then rigged with Mixamo.


----------



## BurningDesire (Apr 11, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> lmao xD, it was made from scratch in Google Sketchup. Basically, the model is made completely in Sketchup, and then rigged with Mixamo.


Well then fuck me trying to do it in 3dsmax xD


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 11, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Well then fuck me trying to do it in 3dsmax xD


I use 3DSMax only to pointlessly port models as .BFRES and .BCMDL for Wii U and 3DS!


----------



## BurningDesire (Apr 11, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> I use 3DSMax only to pointlessly port models as .BFRES and .BCMDL for Wii U and 3DS!


Maybe I can make a more realistic smag  for dah silky 6ofps 1080p

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I have too much free time. He died


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 11, 2016)

@BurningDesire 



 

X^)


----------



## BurningDesire (Apr 11, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> @BurningDesire
> 
> View attachment 45382
> 
> X^)


Will that be the favi icon for the voxel studios site  Wait... Weren't you leaving for a long time.


----------



## Dragonsend (Apr 11, 2016)

Stick folk can be so cute!


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Apr 15, 2016)

It's about time for another dump!


Spoiler: shota with a gay furry hoodie













Spoiler: A loli from that Wario game dressed as "Smea"













Spoiler: genderbent, humanized cubic ninja as one of those weird chibi things that weeaboos like


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Apr 15, 2016)

"another one"


Spoiler: that emo smurf


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 15, 2016)

Oh my god, you are so fucking great at this stuff!! 
Any chance we might see another Stick Magician artwork, but done exactly like what you've done with the last 4? That'd be, no doubt, utterly smexy. <3


----------



## SomeGamer (Apr 15, 2016)

Wow, you have dem skillz! Great stuff!


----------



## A_Random_Guy (Apr 15, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> It's about time for another dump!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: shota with a gay furry hoodie
> ...



Chibi CN reminds me of @Reisyukaku


----------



## BurningDesire (Apr 15, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> "another one"
> 
> 
> Spoiler: that emo smurf


#EmoBustySmurf


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Apr 15, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> Oh my god, you are so fucking great at this stuff!!
> Any chance we might see another Stick Magician artwork, but done exactly like what you've done with the last 4? That'd be, no doubt, utterly smexy. <3


Maybe... ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


SomeGamer said:


> Wow, you have dem skillz! Great stuff!


tanks 


BurningDesire said:


> #EmoBustySmurf


yes i gave the smurf tiddies don't judge me


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Apr 15, 2016)

dump


Spoiler: blep magician


----------



## BurningDesire (Apr 15, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> dump
> 
> 
> Spoiler: blep magician


It's cute but it also looks like a sad clown trying to be happy lmao


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 15, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> dump
> 
> 
> Spoiler: blep magician


I LOVE IT! THAT THERE DEFINES MY LIFE IN A NUTSHELL!!!


----------



## A_Random_Guy (Apr 15, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> I LOVE IT! THAT THERE DEFINES MY LIFE IN A NUTSHELL!!!


You should change your avatar to it


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 15, 2016)

A_Random_Guy said:


> You should change your avatar to it


I think I might!


----------



## migles (Apr 15, 2016)

i like the first tempy.. however it always bothered me that the gbatemp mascot got a D pad and 4 buttons for his eyes, its so weird looking


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Apr 16, 2016)

Spoiler: more smurf shit


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Apr 17, 2016)

Spoiler: somebody asked me to draw girr, so...


----------



## FTRBND (Apr 17, 2016)

Didn't know drawings could make me so hard [and i'm not talking about hentai] but holy shit thats good


----------



## Sono (Apr 17, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Spoiler: somebody asked me to draw girr, so...



@smileyhead!!! Look! It's awsum


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 17, 2016)

MarcusD said:


> @smileyhead!!! Look! It's awsum


And why did you tag me again?


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Apr 17, 2016)

axewfious said:


> Didn't know drawings could make me so hard [and i'm not talking about hentai] but holy shit thats good


Oh... Er... Thank you?


----------



## MartyDreamy (Apr 17, 2016)

I love your designs!


--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

@Bubsy Bobcat Would you like to draw something out of Raven? 
(Raven is my avatar)


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Apr 17, 2016)

Marty2003 said:


> I love your designs!
> 
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...


tank you! <3


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Apr 21, 2016)

Pyrocynical fanart 
also please upvote so pyro notices me :3 https://www.reddit.com/r/pyrocynica..._pyro_and_his_newborn_son_review_movie_world/


Spoiler


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Apr 29, 2016)

Well I haven't drawn much recently except from one crappy NSFW thing ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


Spoiler: cropped for very obvious reasons


----------



## A_Random_Guy (Apr 29, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Well I haven't drawn much recently except from one crappy NSFW thing ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: cropped for very obvious reasons
> ...



NEED. TO. SEE. FULL. PICTURE


----------



## MlgPro (Apr 29, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> It's about time for another dump!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: shota with a gay furry hoodie
> ...



U took another dump tell  me how it comes out xD


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Apr 29, 2016)

A_Random_Guy said:


> NEED. TO. SEE. FULL. PICTURE


check that r34 site fam


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 1, 2016)

I'm gonna screw my own rules since I wanna show off other stuff I've made.
Here's some music for once! And it's some music for @Voxel Studios ' Stick Magician game.
https://soundcloud.com/dizzydiggy98/stickmen-in-space


----------



## Deleted User (May 1, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> I'm gonna screw my own rules since I wanna show off other stuff I've made.
> Here's some music for once! And it's some music for @Voxel Studios ' Stick Magician game.
> https://soundcloud.com/dizzydiggy98/stickmen-in-space


That song gives me visions of 8-bit Stick-men frantically floating around in space. 
That is awesome!


----------



## VinsCool (May 1, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> I'm gonna screw my own rules since I wanna show off other stuff I've made.
> Here's some music for once! And it's some music for @Voxel Studios ' Stick Magician game.
> https://soundcloud.com/dizzydiggy98/stickmen-in-space


Was this made with LSDJ?


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 1, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Was this made with LSDJ?


Nope, I actually made the music in Sony Vegas since I'm so used to editing stuff with it (and used foobar to rip samples).


----------



## VinsCool (May 1, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Nope, I actually made the music in Sony Vegas since I'm so used to editing stuff with it (and used foobar to rip samples).


Aw crap I wanted the save :c


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 1, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Aw crap I wanted the save :c


Sorry, I haven't learned how to use trackers and all that sort of stuff yet.


----------



## pastaconsumer (May 1, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> check that r34 site fam


So what do I search ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 1, 2016)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> So what do I search ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


"inkling" should do ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## pastaconsumer (May 1, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> "inkling" should do ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


you're scaring me ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## pastaconsumer (May 1, 2016)

;3


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 9, 2016)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> View attachment 47651


best len

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

You should draw some Cubic Ninja traps~


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 9, 2016)

Random Stick Magician doodle I did during break.


----------



## Deleted User (May 9, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> View attachment 48526
> Random Stick Magician doodle I did during break.


I love it!!


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 9, 2016)

Might as well please the Undertale trash with something I spent a whole 2 minutes on.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 9, 2016)

Ninjhax 34


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 13, 2016)

Not really art (unless you call recolouring art), but screw it I need to upload stuff. A new improved avatar for @VinsCool


----------



## Sono (May 13, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Not really art (unless you call recolouring art), but screw it I need to upload stuff. A new improved avatar for @VinsCool
> View attachment 49115



So it's a blue VinsBub?


----------



## VinsCool (May 13, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Not really art (unless you call recolouring art), but screw it I need to upload stuff. A new improved avatar for @VinsCool
> View attachment 49115


11/11


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 17, 2016)

Being furry scum I am, I decided to make design a new fursona that is a catto... and I got too lazy to finish the drawing. 
So here's new fursona thing:


And a Brainy Smurf plushie I was gonna have her holding as a "Aww she has a plushie d'aww what a cute kitty cat" sort of thing.


----------



## VinsCool (May 17, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Being furry scum I am, I decided to make design a new fursona that is a catto... and I got too lazy to finish the drawing.
> So here's new fursona thing:
> View attachment 49713
> And a Brainy Smurf plushie I was gonna have her holding as a "Aww she has a plushie d'aww what a cute kitty cat" sort of thing.
> View attachment 49715


Nice bub!


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 17, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Nice bub!


tanks <3


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 17, 2016)

new avatar for now  :3
i'd love to go back lewd soon though  ;^)


----------



## VinsCool (May 17, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> new avatar for now  :3
> i'd love to go back lewd soon though  ;^)
> View attachment 49725View attachment 49724


Don't forget to PM lewd


----------



## pastaconsumer (May 17, 2016)

I'm gonna need the lewd for science


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 17, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Don't forget to PM lewd


mii 2~


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 17, 2016)

Guess I'm gonna have to draw a lewd pic tommorow :^S unless there's any other talented artists here that want to do it before me


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 17, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> unless there's any other talented artists here that want to do it before me


lewd 4 lewd 
(What type of illustrated pornography do you want?)​


----------



## pastaconsumer (May 17, 2016)

*casually sliding into those pm conversations 4 lewds*


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 17, 2016)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> lewd 4 lewd
> (What type of illustrated pornography do you want?)​


Well, absolutely anything lewd involving this new bub would do nicely . Also I'm going to sleep. Also let's try to keep thread a little more sfw .


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 17, 2016)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> *casually sliding into those pm conversations 4 lewds*


how can i join


----------



## pastaconsumer (May 17, 2016)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> how can i join


idk, beg?
Interesting fact: I had to tweak my wording so I didn't say pms.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 18, 2016)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> Interesting fact: I had to tweak my wording so I didn't say pms.


Post-Menstrual Syndrome


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 18, 2016)

@VinsCool request (It's not the best thingy I've made imo)


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 18, 2016)

Dinoh Noir
(Requested by @DinohScene)


----------



## DinohScene (May 18, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Dinoh Noir
> (Requested by @DinohScene)
> View attachment 49783


OMFG AMAZEBALLS!


----------



## VinsCool (May 18, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> @VinsCool request (It's not the best thingy I've made imo)
> View attachment 49780


I love it! That made me smile 

Thank you Bubsy


----------



## Lucar (May 20, 2016)

First I ignored this thread.

Then I said screw it and came and looked anyway.

:3 I like your art.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 20, 2016)

Lucar said:


> First I ignored this thread.
> 
> Then I said screw it and came and looked anyway.
> 
> :3 I like your art.


Thankies~ I should probably upload some more stuff soon(tm)!


----------



## Baccabechoppin (May 20, 2016)

Some nice artistic work going on in here Bub!
Me like


----------



## Lucar (May 20, 2016)

All I have to say is...

HAVE A FABUFUL DAY!


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 21, 2016)

This is art, I think.


----------



## Baccabechoppin (May 21, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> This is art, I think.
> View attachment 50148


Yeah sure why not


----------



## A_Random_Guy (May 21, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> This is art, I think.
> View attachment 50148



10/10


----------



## CeeDee (May 21, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> This is art, I think.
> View attachment 50148


Is that... Is that an avocado with a bacon mouth?


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 22, 2016)

Kyle from FBnCC


Spoiler


----------



## DKB (May 22, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Kyle from FBnCC
> 
> 
> Spoiler



tbh i liked that show a bit


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 22, 2016)

DKB said:


> tbh i liked that show a bit


It's weird since I haven't met anyone who said they hate the show.


----------



## DKB (May 22, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> It's weird since I haven't met anyone who said they hate the show.



That's..are you serious? I've seen people on YouTube, multiple people, consider that one of the worst shows ever on Nick, due to it being a replacement over Adventure Time.

I don't like Adventure Time.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 22, 2016)

DKB said:


> That's..are you serious? I've seen people on YouTube, multiple people, consider that one of the worst shows ever on Nick, due to it being a replacement over Adventure Time.
> 
> I don't like Adventure Time.


I know, I've liked all the new stuff on Nick and CN over these few years. I think the only things I haven't liked at all so far are Sanjay and Craig, Robot and Monster, Rocket Monkeys and that Rabbids one (I forget the name).


----------



## DKB (May 22, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> I know, I've liked all the new stuff on Nick and CN over these few years. I think the only things I haven't liked at all so far are Sanjay and Craig, Robot and Monster, Rocket Monkeys and that Rabbids one (I forget the name).



Ah. yeah, Nick is sort of toxic now...well compared to old Nick. Just my opinion, though. It's quite upsetting. I only watch CN now.

Also, nice art.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 22, 2016)

DKB said:


> Also, nice art.


Tank you!


----------



## VinsCool (May 22, 2016)

DKB said:


> Also, nice art.


Proudly using the VinsAvocado image


----------



## CeeDee (May 22, 2016)

DKB said:


> Ah. yeah, Nick is sort of toxic now...well compared to old Nick. Just my opinion, though. It's quite upsetting. I only watch CN now.
> 
> Also, nice art.


_insert stereotypical 90s-cartoons-were-better cartoons-are-shit-now comment_


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 22, 2016)

Sonic_Cee_Dee said:


> _insert stereotypical 90s-cartoons-were-better cartoons-are-shit-now comment_


_happy happy joy joy_


----------



## Lucar (May 24, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> This is art, I think.
> View attachment 50148



BreadWinners?


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 24, 2016)

Lucar said:


> BreadWinners?


Yep yep, I've mentioned before that I have shit tastes.


----------



## MartyDreamy (May 24, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> This is art, I think.
> View attachment 50148


Very....strange....but beautiful XD
20/20


----------



## CeeDee (May 24, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> I hate shit tastes.


I hate shit tastes too!


----------



## Lucar (May 24, 2016)

YES I WAS RIGHT FOR ONE OF THE MANY TIMES IN MY LIFE THIS POST IS GOING TO DO SHIT BUT WHATEVER I'MMA KEEP CAPS ON BECAUSE WHY NOT


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 24, 2016)

Sonic_Cee_Dee said:


> I hate shit tastes too!


Oops, typo.


----------



## CeeDee (May 24, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Oops, typo.


So do you hat shit tastes? 
Hate ship tastes? 
Hate shit tests?


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 24, 2016)

Sonic_Cee_Dee said:


> So do you hat shit tastes?
> Hate ship tastes?
> Hate shit tests?


have shit tastes (in cartoons)


----------



## CeeDee (May 24, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> have shit tastes (in cartoons)


What do you watch?


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 24, 2016)

Sonic_Cee_Dee said:


> What do you watch?


Well I do watch some decent shows on CN (Regular Show, Gumball, Adventure Time, Steven Universe etc.) but for some reason I like shows that most people hate on CN and other channels (Uncle Grandpa, Fanboy & Chum Chum, Breadwinners and Pickle & Peanut).


----------



## BurningDesire (May 25, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Well I do watch some decent shows on CN (Regular Show, Gumball, Adventure Time, Steven Universe etc.) but for some reason I like shows that most people hate on CN and other channels (Uncle Grandpa, Fanboy & Chum Chum, Breadwinners and Pickle & Peanut).


Uncle grandpa is great xD Have you checked out We Bare Bears?


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 25, 2016)

Sonic_Cee_Dee said:


> What do you watch?


Dr. Katz Professional Therapist is my favorite cartoon.


----------



## MartyDreamy (May 25, 2016)

Sonic_Cee_Dee said:


> What do you watch?


Titans are the best (old titans not titans go)


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 2, 2016)

I'm baaack!


Spoiler: Darwin Watterson









(it looks better with a white background, my fellow tempstyle dark tempers)





Spoiler: Oliver from Vocaloid with Axent Wear Headphones (Gee, I wonder who asked me to draw this :^))


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jun 2, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> I'm baaack!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Darwin Watterson
> ...


Awww darwin is very cute!


----------



## GreenStone99 (Jun 2, 2016)

bubby u r good at drawing boobs


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 2, 2016)

@Bubsy Bobcat, what program(s) did you use to add color to your drawings?
(Imma take a shot at doing that sort of thing to _my_ stuff if that's okay. )


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 2, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> @Bubsy Bobcat, what program(s) did you use to add color to your drawings?
> (Imma take a shot at doing that sort of thing to _my_ stuff if that's okay. )


I use Paint.NET for all the digital stuff. I simply draw around it, colour it and add shading to it if I feel like it. Afterwards I put the layer with the original drawing on top but make it very transparent.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 2, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> I use Paint.NET for all the digital stuff. I simply draw around it, colour it and add shading to it if I feel like it. Afterwards I put the layer with the original drawing on top but make it very transparent.


To save me having to install yet another art-related program onto my PC, could I do the same sort of method in Photoshop?


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 2, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> To save me having to install yet another art-related program onto my PC, could I do the same sort of method in Photoshop?


Of course! Paint.NET is pretty much an (used to be) open source clone of Photoshop.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 2, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Of course! Paint.NET is pretty much an (used to be) open source clone of Photoshop.


Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 2, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> Thanks for the tips!


Ayy no problemo, I'm happy to help with any other drawing related stuff.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 2, 2016)

Hoo said:


> bubby u r good at drawing boobs


Really? ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


Spoiler: octoling tiddies


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 2, 2016)

All i have to say is doodle dump may not have been the best title post.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 2, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> All i have to say is doodle dump may not have been the best title post.


Why not? It's the place where I dump my doodles.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 2, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Why not? It's the place where I dump my doodles.


Yeah i know, I'm aware but still, someone else may probably think twice before clicking.


----------



## Sono (Jun 2, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Yeah i know, I'm aware but still, someone else may probably think twice before clicking.



Well, as a programmer, I expected a ton of doodles, seeing the title, and I was right  Because y'know... You *dump* NAND.BIN from the 3DS, and you run obj*dump* to have a basic disassembly of binaries, and other stuff...


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jun 3, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Really? ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: octoling tiddies


This is the proof. Damn it is beautiful!


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 3, 2016)

Marty2003 said:


> This is the proof. Damn it is beautiful!


I don't think it's amazing, but thanks anyways!


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jun 3, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> I don't think it's amazing, but thanks anyways!


Dude You're phenomenal drawing in my opinion!


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 3, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> I don't think it's amazing, but thanks anyways!



Now where the human tiddies?


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 5, 2016)

Failed to fetch tweet https://twitter.com/dizzydiggy98/status/739266023443070980


----------



## mgrev (Jun 5, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> https://twitter.com/dizzydiggy98/status/739266023443070980


draw some of your freakyforms creations too.


(UPDATE YOUR FUCKING SIG)


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 5, 2016)

mgrev said:


> draw some of your freakyforms creations too.
> 
> 
> (UPDATE YOUR FUCKING SIG)


I'm planning on making a thread for sharing freakyforms stuff later 2 day.
Also what in my sig needs updating?


----------



## Ricken (Jun 5, 2016)

Just looked through the art
loved the NSFW one


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 5, 2016)

Ricken said:


> Just looked through the art
> loved the NSFW one


You must be one of the few people who aren't 14 who love the nsfw ones


----------



## Ricken (Jun 5, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> You must be one of the few people who aren't 14 who love the nsfw ones


Look through my status posts...
I'm too lazy to ask an admin 
EDIT; If you are also feeling lazy 



Spoiler: Status message










"oops"


----------



## mgrev (Jun 5, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> I'm planning on making a thread for sharing freakyforms stuff later 2 day.
> Also what in my sig needs updating?


update ur xploit gaems.
also your utube vids are majestic


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 5, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> You must be one of the few people who aren't 14 who love the nsfw ones


Where are the human Tiddies? Maybe i should buy that Seran Kagura game people been talking about.... for human tiddies  research on good art.


----------



## mgrev (Jun 5, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Where are the human Tiddies? Maybe i should buy that Seran Kagura game people been talking about.... for human tiddies  research on good art.


bub's art IS good art!


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 5, 2016)

mgrev said:


> update ur xploit gaems.
> also your utube vids are majestic


They're trash, but I guess they're now majestic trash.


----------



## mgrev (Jun 5, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> They're trash, but I guess they're now majestic trash.


or maybe i am trash for listening to them 
top kek


----------



## Ricken (Jun 5, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Maybe i should buy that Seran Kagura game people been talking about.... for human tiddies  research on good art.


Its good fun ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 6, 2016)

wip. i'll finish this sometime tomorrow, hopefully.
i'm currently a very sleepy bub.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 6, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> wip. i'll finish this sometime tomorrow, hopefully.
> i'm currently a very sleepy bub.
> View attachment 51903


Cute!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Wait, this is oddly lookalike my avatar XD


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 6, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> wip. i'll finish this sometime tomorrow, hopefully.
> i'm currently a very sleepy bub.
> View attachment 51903


Only the wolverine is allowed to call people "BUB"


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 6, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Cute!
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Wait, this is oddly lookalike my avatar XD


Maybe it is your avatar...  We'll never know!


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 16, 2016)

Can't believe I haven't posted here for 12 days.
Anyway, here's a Tempy Bros. doodle (or Old Tempy and New Tempy)


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 17, 2016)

hahaaha, memes.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 17, 2016)

Hey why not upload something original, here's a bee character thing I designed 2 day.

Ideas and doodles:





Final Design:


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 19, 2016)

Spoiler: bub


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 20, 2016)

Spoiler: bub again (BUT IN COLOR!!)


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 21, 2016)

Hooray random gift doodles!
Crystal the panty thief.
For @Crystal the Glaceon 



Spoiler: first ever gardevoir doodle (surprisingly) pls no bully


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 21, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Hooray random gift doodles!
> Crystal the panty thief.
> For @Crystal the Glaceon
> 
> ...


I love it~!


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 21, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> wip. i'll finish this sometime tomorrow, hopefully.
> i'm currently a very sleepy bub.
> View attachment 51903


Will you add colours to this one bub? I wish this could be my new avatar :'3


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 21, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Will you add colours to this one bub? I wish this could be my new avatar :'3


Thinking of drawing another similar one, which I'll colour in.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 21, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Thinking of drawing another similar one, which I'll colour in.


Oh even better~


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 21, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I love it~!


When did this become shimoneta, A world where the concept of dirty jokes doesn't exist? 
There is only one true panty thief.


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (Jun 21, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> new avatar for now  :3
> i'd love to go back lewd soon though  ;^)
> View attachment 49725View attachment 49724


Is that supposed to be a female lillipup? Either way, it is still a good sketch/drawing.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 21, 2016)

SuzieJoeBob said:


> Is that supposed to be a female lillipup? Either way, it is still a good sketch/drawing.


That's a Bub. But yeah it does kinda look like a Lillipup (and damn I can't believe how much I've improved with digital crap over a short amount of time). Thanks!


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 21, 2016)

color version coming soon™



This pic isn't too huge so it doesn't need a spoiler!


----------



## pastaconsumer (Jun 21, 2016)

Are you taking requests?


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 21, 2016)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> Are you taking requests?


Nope, sorry!


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 21, 2016)

Colour version is ready!




I also have other variants in the spoilers below!


Spoiler: No speech bubble











Spoiler: "Avatar ready" version


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 21, 2016)

-snip-


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jun 21, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Colour version is ready!
> View attachment 53698
> I also have other variants in the spoilers below!
> 
> ...


Smexy


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 22, 2016)

Toon Link + CD-i Link = Girly Boy Link
(I'm thinking of redrawing this since there's some problems, but it's cute enough for now)



Spoiler: open for cute lonk













Spoiler: version without ugly pink background


----------



## A_Random_Guy (Jun 22, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Toon Link + CD-i Link = Girly Boy Link
> (I'm thinking of redrawing this since there's some problems, but it's cute enough for now)
> 
> 
> ...



Looks cute


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jun 23, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Toon Link + CD-i Link = Girly Boy Link
> (I'm thinking of redrawing this since there's some problems, but it's cute enough for now)
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty cool! 
I wanted to put it as avatar but Random_Guy has done before me XD


----------



## EarlAB (Jun 25, 2016)

This thread is cancer by the way.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 26, 2016)

Uhh, have an experiment thingy that isn't too great.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jun 26, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Uhh, have an experiment thingy that isn't too great.


I'd tap that


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 26, 2016)

Was the pink BG forgotten to be transparent?


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 26, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Was the pink BG forgotten to be transparent?


Nope, I did originally plan on having it transparent but I stuck with the pink BG since I thought it looked neater.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jun 26, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Nope, I did originally plan on having it transparent but I stuck with the pink BG since I thought it looked neater.


It kind of hurts actually lol


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 26, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> It kind of hurts actually lol


I think the whole thing hurts to look at anyway.


----------



## GreaterDog (Jun 26, 2016)

can you make a dabbing voxel pls


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 26, 2016)

GreaterDog said:


> can you make a dabbing voxel pls


I don't do requests


----------



## GreaterDog (Jun 26, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> I don't do requests


l;^( but i voted for you


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 26, 2016)

*CRAAAWLING IN MY SKIIIIIN*


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 26, 2016)

Two drawings I did yesterday that I forgot about (taken in terrible lighting no less)


Spoiler: Inkling













Spoiler: Honoguma










 ᴵ ʳᵉᵃᶫᶫʸ ᶫᶦᵏᵉ ᶠʳᵉᶜᵏᶫᵉˢ


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jun 26, 2016)

That inkling is adorable


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 26, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> That inkling is adorable


 tanks


----------



## nxwing (Jun 26, 2016)

Do you draw hentai/rule 34? If you have some, please share


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 26, 2016)

nxwing said:


> Do you draw hentai/rule 34? If you have some, please share


You'll have to find it yourself, kiddo.


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jun 26, 2016)

Buby can you colour the squid please?  I want to use it for avatar <3


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 27, 2016)

Do forced memes count as art?


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 27, 2016)

Marty2003 said:


> Buby can you colour the squid please?  I want to use it for avatar <3


I'll get around to colouring it in soon(tm)


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jun 27, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> I'll get around to colouring it in soon(tm)


Thank you!


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 27, 2016)

Marty2003 said:


> Thank you!


No problemo, expect it sometime later this week or next week. I'll be kinda busy for the rest of this week.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 30, 2016)

The first 10 people to like this post get a limited drawn bub with a hat FOR FREE! (because 1,000th post)


----------



## pastaconsumer (Jun 30, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> The first 10 people to like this post get a limited drawn bub with a hat FOR FREE! (because 1,000th post)
> -snip-


where's my limited drawn bub with a hat


----------



## A_Random_Guy (Jun 30, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> The first 10 people to like this post get a limited drawn bub with a hat FOR FREE! (because 1,000th post)
> View attachment 54691 View attachment 54691 View attachment 54691 View attachment 54691 View attachment 54691 View attachment 54691 View attachment 54691 View attachment 54691 View attachment 54691 View attachment 54691



Looks like bub has been drinking too much bepis ifyouknowwhatimean


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 30, 2016)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> where's my limited drawn bub with a hat


It's inside you.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 30, 2016)

Colour version of my previous _Graffiti Run: Sepia Go_ fan art. 


Spoiler: May contain a tiny bit of woomy










@Marty2003


----------



## Lia (Jun 30, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Colour version of my previous _Graffiti Run: Sepia Go_ fan art.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: May contain a tiny bit of woomy
> ...


i likey


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 30, 2016)

Zelock said:


> i likey


Thankie~


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 30, 2016)

FUN


----------



## Meteor7 (Jun 30, 2016)

I like this idea and your art; I hope you keep it up!


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jun 30, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Colour version of my previous _Graffiti Run: Sepia Go_ fan art.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: May contain a tiny bit of woomy
> ...


Oh GOD! Thanks a lot Buby! You are the best! <3


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jul 1, 2016)

A rushed Octoling doodle (since I wanted to see what I could make in only an hour) that isn't as squishy as I wished.


Spoiler: The face looks kinda weird


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 1, 2016)

good job


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jul 2, 2016)

Pink Oshawott thingy


Spoiler: Osha!


----------



## Ricken (Jul 2, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Pink Oshawott thingy
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Osha!


U 05haW0t m8?


----------



## A_Random_Guy (Jul 2, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> A rushed Octoling doodle (since I wanted to see what I could make in only an hour) that isn't as squishy as I wished.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The face looks kinda weird



Why do i feel like already seen this without clothes?


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jul 2, 2016)

Minccino


Spoiler: Contains just a teeny tiny bit of blush why the heck not


----------



## gudenau (Jul 2, 2016)

Nice art, I hear there is a conversion with more stuff. Could I have in?

c5114eafd5c9bce8f9ff88cf2ec22bda95109260


----------



## A_Random_Guy (Jul 2, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Minccino
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Contains just a teeny tiny bit of blush why the heck not



That's racist

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



gudenaurock said:


> Nice art, I hear there is a conversion with more stuff. Could I have in?
> 
> c5114eafd5c9bce8f9ff88cf2ec22bda95109260



Well there is one on skype named "Smealum's Hentai Group". Also what's with the hashes?


----------



## gudenau (Jul 2, 2016)

A_Random_Guy said:


> That's racist
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Figure it out. ;-)


----------



## A_Random_Guy (Jul 2, 2016)

gudenaurock said:


> Figure it out. ;-)





gudenaurock said:


> Figure it out. ;-)



Is it MD5? SHA1? Pls tell


----------



## gudenau (Jul 2, 2016)

A_Random_Guy said:


> Is it MD5? SHA1? Pls tell


Oh that? It's SHA-1.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 2, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Minccino
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Contains just a teeny tiny bit of blush why the heck not


Omg it's so cute :3


----------



## A_Random_Guy (Jul 2, 2016)

gudenaurock said:


> Oh that? It's SHA-1.



How can i decrypt it? Tried dozens of SHA 1 decrypters and none works. Pls tell. If possible, more hints


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jul 7, 2016)

Another freaking Bub because I'm a narcissistic piece of poo. (It looks a little off to me thanks to paint.NET's weird layer merging problems.


Spoiler


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 7, 2016)

Draw the most adorable thing possible... An Eevee!


----------



## A_Random_Guy (Jul 7, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Another freaking Bub because I'm a narcissistic piece of poo. (It looks a little off to me thanks to paint.NET's weird layer merging problems.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


More bubs the better

Especially h0t ones ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## MionissNio (Jul 7, 2016)

Love your drawings <3 I am also learning to draw but just am so inconsistent with my lines!

Anyway van you draw a chibi breath of the wild link for me please ?


----------



## A_Random_Guy (Jul 7, 2016)

MionissNio said:


> Love your drawings <3 I am also learning to draw but just am so inconsistent with my lines!
> 
> Anyway van you draw a chibi breath of the wild link for me please ?


I think Bubsy doesn't do request anymore (Unless you pay her money)


----------



## MionissNio (Jul 7, 2016)

Ok No problem! Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 7, 2016)

Are you trying to spell boobs but mispelling it bubs? just wondering.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jul 7, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Are you trying to spell boobs but mispelling it bubs? just wondering.


Probably.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 7, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Probably.


Is that how they say boobs in your country where you are from?


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jul 7, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Is that how they say boobs in your country where you are from?


nahh


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jul 10, 2016)

CeeDee for, well, @CeeDee


Spoiler: contains furry trash


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 10, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> CeeDee for, well, @CeeDee
> 
> 
> Spoiler: contains furry trash


Wow shit I'm jelly. Beautiful


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jul 10, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Wow shit I'm jelly. Beautiful


But your ava is waaay better though.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 10, 2016)

I can't help but think you should just created a new sonic the hedgehog character. 
Ever thought of applying for character designer for a indie game?


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jul 10, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I can't help but think you should just created a new sonic the hedgehog character.
> Ever thought of applying for character designer for a indie game?


I have worked on an indie game with someone before but the guy in charge of the game ultimately gave up on the entire thing. We only made concepts and stuff for it though I believe. It was going to be a dark isometric platformer (eg Sonic 3D Blast).


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 10, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> I have worked on an indie game with someone before but the guy in charge of the game ultimately gave up on the entire thing. We only made concepts and stuff for it though I believe. It was going to be a dark isometric platformer (eg Sonic 3D Blast).


Well i mean there a whole bunch of people who make sonic Hacks and mods even sonic rip off games, so i mean you could also do that stuff. I mean just look at freedom planet. 
Is a nice NOT Sonic game that could been a sonic game.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jul 10, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Well i mean there a whole bunch of people who make sonic Hacks and mods even sonic rip off games, so i mean you could also do that stuff. I mean just look at freedom planet.
> Is a nice NOT Sonic game that could been a sonic game.



Then again, the game wasn't really Sonic based at all, I just used Sonic 3D Blast as an example of an isometric platformer. It was more of a beat 'em up isometric platformer.


Spoiler: Some artwork for the game still on the guy's dA (NOT MINE)












(Personally I'm not fond of the Nightmare Completed screen)

Also here's that guy's dA if you're interested in his stuff


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 10, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Then again, the game wasn't really Sonic based at all, I just used Sonic 3D Blast as an example of an isometric platformer. It was more of a beat 'em up isometric platformer.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Some artwork for the game still on the guy's dA (NOT MINE)
> ...


Well i mean you can always try others, lots of potential for those characters in soonic games.... they are all animals anyway


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jul 13, 2016)

I think you can tell who this is for by the shitty pun thing.


Spoiler: (^:


----------



## gudenau (Jul 15, 2016)

Heh, I might need art stuff at some point.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 18, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> I think you can tell who this is for by the shitty pun thing.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: (^:


It took me like 5 minutes but I get it now.
( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## gudenau (Jul 18, 2016)

Petraplexity said:


> It took me like 5 minutes but I get it now.
> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


It has been days, I still do not get it. :-/


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 18, 2016)

gudenaurock said:


> It has been days, I still do not get it. :-/


Look at his tie. There's a hen on it. Hen tie = hentai. He's also red, like a tomato.
Tomato Hentai.
@Tomato Hentai ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## gudenau (Jul 18, 2016)

Petraplexity said:


> Look at his tie. There's a hen on it. Hen tie = hentai. He's also red, like a tomato.
> Tomato Hentai.
> @Tomato Hentai ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


*facedesk*


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jul 19, 2016)

Modern Bubsy doodle. I still have some stuff ready to colour in lmao.


Spoiler: opennn


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 19, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Modern Bubsy doodle. I still have some stuff ready to colour in lmao.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: opennn


t****** Bubsy?


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jul 19, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> t****** Bubsy?


Yep, purty much. It's a doodle of Sqrlyjack's Bubsy (aka Modern Bubsy), who is a character from a Space Funeral fan game.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jul 26, 2016)

Gardevoir is such a cutie. 


Spoiler: whip 'em out ya pokephiles


----------



## gudenau (Jul 26, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Gardevoir is such a cutie.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: whip 'em out ya pokephiles


A agree with this assessment.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 26, 2016)

Hey bubs can I request my avatar being done  
Also, amazing work on all this bubs keep it up


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 26, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Gardevoir is such a cutie.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: whip 'em out ya pokephiles


@Crystal the Glaceon new avatar


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jul 26, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> Hey bubs can I request my avatar being done
> Also, amazing work on all this bubs keep it up


Thanks, but I unfortunately don't do requests out of the blue. Sorry.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 26, 2016)

No no it's alright! Was just askin  you do what you want!


----------



## gudenau (Jul 26, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Thanks, but I unfortunately don't do requests out of the blue. Sorry.


*throws money*


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jul 26, 2016)

Spoiler: there's really no point saying who i made this for C:


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jul 26, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Spoiler: there's really no point saying who i made this for C:


Nice!


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 26, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Spoiler: there's really no point saying who i made this for C:


It looks like hello kitty wearing s & m clothes or maybe a super hero


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jul 26, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> It looks like hello kitty wearing s & m clothes or maybe a super hero


It's Hello Kitty dressed as Cat Noir.


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jul 26, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Spoiler: there's really no point saying who i made this for C:



@DinohScene
Bub draw this beautiful cat noir <3

(*Sigh* no chance for Raven drawed by Bub ;-; )


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 26, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> It looks like hello kitty wearing s & m clothes or maybe a super hero



Shame.
You seen me name pass by 1000 times and know it's Cat Noir.
Tut tut..


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jul 26, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Shame.
> You seen me name pass by 1000 times and know it's Cat Noir.
> Tut tut..


Lolz


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 26, 2016)

Oh it makes more since now, it look like the picture in the signature.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jul 26, 2016)

MartyDreamy said:


> (*Sigh* no chance for Raven drawed by Bub ;-; )


Hmm, I heard if you could make a Quilava 3DS theme, Bub just might draw Raven.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 26, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Hmm, I heard if you could make a Quilava 3DS theme, Bub just might draw Raven.


Shamless trading.


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jul 26, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Hmm, I heard if you could make a Quilava 3DS theme, Bub just might draw Raven.


A simply Quilava theme? :3
I can make it tomorrow :3


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 26, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Hmm, I heard if you could make a Quilava 3DS theme, Bub just might draw Raven.


Not to hijack this or anything but once I get a chance I can totally try to make you some simple 3DS themes if you want any more...


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Aug 4, 2016)

5 million years later, Bub finally draws Raven for @MartyDreamy


Spoiler: Thank you for being so patient!










Spoiler: no background!


----------



## MartyDreamy (Aug 4, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> 5 million years later, Bub finally draws Raven for @MartyDreamy
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Thank you for being so patient!
> ...


OH God.  OH GOD!!! 
IT'S BEAUTIFUL!!!!  
I'M CRYING!!!!  
I WANT IT NOW FOR AVATAR
Thanks a lot Bub! 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Mhm.. Good name for it bub


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 4, 2016)

Shameless trading complete. Now will we see bondage raven like we saw bondage hello kitty?


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Aug 8, 2016)

unfinished drawing of that blue cat with a load of likes wearing an umbreon hoodie. i'm drawing a bunch of furry shit all at once so expect a finish coloured version soon(tm).


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 8, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> unfinished drawing of that blue cat with a load of likes wearing an umbreon hoodie. i'm drawing a bunch of furry shit all at once so expect a finish coloured version soon(tm).
> View attachment 58390


Omg that's gonna be fucking great


----------



## Red9419 (Aug 8, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> unfinished drawing of that blue cat with a load of likes wearing an umbreon hoodie. i'm drawing a bunch of furry shit all at once so expect a finish coloured version soon(tm).
> View attachment 58390


I wonder who that could be.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 8, 2016)

Close encounters of the fur Kind.


----------



## CeeDee (Aug 8, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Close encounters of the fur Kind.


Claws Encounters of the Furred Kind...


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Aug 10, 2016)

here's something that's a little different, some test stuff i did in flipnote 3d. i tried doing animation smears.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 10, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> here's something that's a little different, some test stuff i did in flipnote 3d. i tried doing animation smears.
> View attachment 58576 View attachment 58577 View attachment 58578


Is drawing on 3ds hard than what you used to draw with?


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Aug 10, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Is drawing on 3ds hard than what you used to draw with?


Not really, it's all a mess since it's my attempt with crap in FS3D and I didn't know about all the fancy features it has that FS didn't have before making these test things.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 10, 2016)

I just wondered if it was harder to draw with a pencil, or stylus or pen, and the screen feels different than paper


----------



## gudenau (Aug 10, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Not really, it's all a mess since it's my attempt with crap in FS3D and I didn't know about all the fancy features it has that FS didn't have before making these test things.


Step 1:
Play with all the buttons until you find the secrets


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 10, 2016)

gudenaurock said:


> Step 1:
> Play with all the buttons until you find the secrets


And turn on advanced mode first.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Aug 26, 2016)

cutesy dragonite doodle I went and did since I'm still waiting for my freaking frick fricking frick graphics tablet


----------



## gudenau (Aug 26, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> cutesy dragonite doodle I went and did since I'm still waiting for my freaking frick fricking frick graphics tablet
> View attachment 60149


It is lovely! Just want to play with it, so cute. :3


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Aug 28, 2016)

While I wait for my graphics tablet to arrive (since I'm tired of how I previously made drawings from traditional to digital and usually being unhappy with the end result) I might as well do a "The Worst of Bub's Drawings". These drawings are ones from my spaghetti gallery on dA. They're all around from 2011-2013.


Spoiler: deformed quilavas in mspaint spray can tool world













Spoiler: Felix the Quilava. I'd bet he would tear off his face if he got a game over.













Spoiler: a quilava i drew over a fennec fox for some reason













Spoiler: quilava and honoguma in that world those other two quilavas were in













Spoiler: someone else's sonic oc i drew (don't steal)













Spoiler: half assed vinesauce fan art














I was a dumb child, but then again I'm still not any smarter lmao.


----------



## CeeDee (Aug 28, 2016)

_Felix_, eh... Oughta _fix_ the picture. _Fix it Felix!_ my jokes are worse than your sonic oc art

In all reality, though, they aren't _that bad._ I draw much worse than that.


----------



## gudenau (Aug 28, 2016)

Those are great for not having proper tools or experience!


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Aug 31, 2016)

My graphics tablet arrived today and this is the first thing I've drawn with it: a crappy momma bub doodle


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 31, 2016)

Aww sweet!  I so envy you for managing to get a graphics tablet! What brand and model of graphics tablet is it, if I may ask?

By the way, I can see you doing some really awesome drawings from here on out with that magnificent tool! 

(revision of Blep Magician when?)


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Aug 31, 2016)

Voxel said:


> Aww sweet!  I so envy you for managing to get a graphics tablet! What brand and model of graphics tablet is it, if I may ask?
> 
> By the way, I can see you doing some really awesome drawings from here on out with that magnificent tool!
> 
> (revision of Blep Magician when?)


Heh heh, it was a really cheap one though . It's a Huion H420, and I guess you get what you pay for since it has some weird input lag that you get used to after using it for a while. Guess I could redo blep magician now.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 31, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Heh heh, it was a really cheap one though . It's a Huion H420, and I guess you get what you pay for since it has some weird input lag that you get used to after using it for a while. Guess I could redo blep magician now.


Sounds great! 



 

Ehhhh; actually, come to think of it, they are extremely cheap and I especially would want to be getting a better-quality tablet with better features and functionality - a tablet somewhere in the hundreds would do good for both you and me lol...


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Aug 31, 2016)

Voxel said:


> (revision of Blep Magician when?)




flat colours and shading look better on smag imo


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 31, 2016)

Hahahaha; Absolutely faaaaabulous! ~ 

You have just drew my new avatar, matey!


----------



## BurningDesire (Aug 31, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> View attachment 60750View attachment 60751
> flat colours and shading look better on smag imo


cute!


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Aug 31, 2016)

Voxel said:


> Hahahaha; Absolutely faaaaabulous! ~
> 
> You have just drew my new avatar, matey!





BurningDesire said:


> cute!


thanks fams


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 31, 2016)

Nice, new drawings tools hype.
When sonic 25 anniversary drawing?


----------



## gudenau (Aug 31, 2016)

A drawing tablet is something that I will not be getting. Hope you can make some really neat things with yours!


----------



## Touko White (Sep 2, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> View attachment 60750View attachment 60751
> flat colours and shading look better on smag imo


Probably your best work so far Bub, looks really cool and cute. Thank Voxel for his original designs of course!


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Sep 12, 2016)

Since it's @Crystal the Glaceon 's 7th GBAtemp anniversary thing 2 day (unless it's the still the 11th for everyone else when I posted this), I didded a smol doodle.


----------



## gudenau (Sep 12, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Since it's @Crystal the Glaceon 's 7th GBAtemp anniversary thing 2 day (unless it's the still the 11th for everyone else when I posted this), I didded a smol doodle.
> View attachment 62474


Why only one pair? :-P


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Sep 12, 2016)

gudenaurock said:


> Why only one pair? :-P


I probably should've drawn more


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 12, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Since it's @Crystal the Glaceon 's 7th GBAtemp anniversary thing 2 day (unless it's the still the 11th for everyone else when I posted this), I didded a smol doodle.
> View attachment 62474


GBATemp needs the little heart from facebook.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Sep 21, 2016)

Just a quick doodle in Pinta. It's literally™ paint.NET for Master Race OS.


----------



## gudenau (Sep 21, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Just a quick doodle in Pinta. It's literally™ paint.NET for Master Race OS.
> View attachment 63432


MasterRace OS?


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Sep 21, 2016)

gudenaurock said:


> MasterRace OS?


Linux!


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Sep 21, 2016)

gudenaurock said:


> MasterRace OS?


Linux Mint


----------



## gudenau (Sep 21, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> Linux!





Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Linux Mint


Ok I get it. :-P

I was thinking it might have been a Linux distro. :-P


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Sep 21, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> ANTERGOS MASTER RACE!


Fixed*


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Sep 22, 2016)

Generic Smurf head before I go to bed.




Gonna learn more about brushes and crap for Pinta tomorrow, since the regular anti-aliasing thing looks bad and without it it looks like mspaint and I'll also draw nice lines and stuff instead of these scribbles.


----------



## gudenau (Sep 22, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Generic Smurf head before I go to bed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AA is poopy.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Oct 3, 2016)

I found some better software and did Bubsy doodle based off of one of my friend's old drawings (which is the smol one)


Spoiler: I should probably make something super fancy soon maybe


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Oct 3, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> I found some better software and did Bubsy doodle based off of one of my friend's old drawings (which is the smol one)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I should probably make something super fancy soon maybe


WOAH.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Nov 7, 2016)

Time to take another shit. Having no PC is great.


Spoiler: Buchinyan doodle













Spoiler: Luxray doodle


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Nov 7, 2016)

It looks like a lion, remind me of wizzard of oz.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Nov 15, 2016)

Spoiler: Redesign of an obscure Rayman character


----------



## Meteor7 (Nov 15, 2016)

Could you try my profile pic?


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Nov 15, 2016)

Meteor7 said:


> Could you try my profile pic?


As she's said to me before she doesn't take requests


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Nov 15, 2016)

Meteor7 said:


> Could you try my profile pic?


Sorry, requests are a no-no at the moment.


----------



## Meteor7 (Nov 15, 2016)

Ah, my bad.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Nov 15, 2016)

I wonder what rayman looks like with limbs,


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Nov 20, 2016)

Oh I made a Skype group (I know everybody prefers Discord, but screw it the "WOAH EPIC GAMER" stuff on it bugs me and I use Ghetto Skype anyway) for other cool art people here for art trading, brainstorming and general chit-chat. You can join us here! It's just me and Tomato Hentai in the group at the moment. I might be uploading some stuff here later tonight.


----------



## gudenau (Nov 20, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Oh I made a Skype group (I know everybody prefers Discord, but screw it the "WOAH EPIC GAMER" stuff on it bugs me and I use Ghetto Skype anyway) for other cool art people here for art trading, brainstorming and general chit-chat. You can join us here! It's just me and Tomato Hentai in the group at the moment. I might be uploading some stuff here later tonight.


*gasp*
I NEED TO FIND A SKYPE API FOR A DISCORD BRIDGE STAT


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Nov 20, 2016)

gudenaurock said:


> *gasp*
> I NEED TO FIND A SKYPE API FOR A DISCORD BRIDGE STAT


xD this


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 20, 2016)

If you guys are worried about the fact that people can grab your IP very easily through Skype, just use Skype for Web. You can also use a dark theme with it, if that's another thing about Skype that bugs you.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Nov 22, 2016)

When he asks why Pokémon Sun/Moon doesn't work and he uses rxTools. @Crystal the Glaceon


Spoiler: big picco :O


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 22, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> When he asks why Pokémon Sun/Moon doesn't work and he uses rxTools. @Crystal the Glaceon
> 
> 
> Spoiler: big picco :O
> ...


I love it <3


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Nov 23, 2016)

a shitty sonic lmao (done with that old method of doing the drawing on paper then drawing over in Paint.NET)


Spoiler: faaf


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Nov 23, 2016)

Litter box filled with coo art. I'm impressed, since i could never do that.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Nov 27, 2016)

Spoiler: just two perfectly straight dudes admiring each other's biceps


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 27, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Spoiler: just two perfectly straight dudes admiring each other's biceps
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 70379


Hehe I know where to find the original uncropped version


----------



## gudenau (Nov 27, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Spoiler: just two perfectly straight dudes admiring each other's biceps
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 70379


Suuuuure.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



VinsCool said:


> Hehe I know where to find the original uncropped version


Starts with a r?


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 27, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Spoiler: just two perfectly straight dudes admiring each other's biceps
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 70379


JUST TWO GUYS BEIN' DUDES


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Dec 3, 2016)

Not a doodle, but still relevant.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Dec 3, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Not a doodle, but still relevant.
> View attachment 71051


Hehe I like it


----------



## MartyDreamy (Dec 19, 2016)

No more shitto (but beautiful) doodle?


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Dec 28, 2016)

Here's a fancy doodle of an OC for once, Molly the festive Goat (or something else dumb like that). I tried to give her a Parappa the Rapper sort of look which is why she looks sort of simple.
She was going to be the star of my scrapped Tempmas 2016 video, where she would sing about the 12 presents that old Father Tempmas brought her during the 12 days of Tempmas (and I think you have a good idea what the song was a parody of now lmao).
Merry Tempmas you filthy animals. :^)

Also if you really do like or care about my art please check out my deviantArt. I'm going to start commissions and stuff very very soon if anybody is interested.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Dec 28, 2016)

Temp versions of Facebook reacts (but only of the three that matter). They're not the Smilies Temp needs, they're the Smilies Temp deserves.


----------



## pastaconsumer (Dec 28, 2016)

anger
    y


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Dec 29, 2016)

Beautiful, why don't these exist!


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Dec 29, 2016)

TheVinAnator said:


> Beautiful, why don't these exist!


Because I'm too lazy to whine at the staff to add them (which they wouldn't add them anyway lmao) or make a userstyles addon that includes these with the rest of the emoticons.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Dec 29, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Because I'm too lazy to whine at the staff to add them (which they wouldn't add them anyway lmao) or make a userstyles addon that includes these with the rest of the emoticons.


Heyyyy that'd be cool!


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Dec 29, 2016)

angery and creep had a baby



crangery


----------



## MartyDreamy (Dec 30, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> angery and creep had a baby
> View attachment 73192
> crangery


Fucking amazing


----------



## TheMemeGuy (Jan 7, 2017)

what is this Bubsys Doodle Bump?


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jan 7, 2017)

TheMemeGuy said:


> what is this Bubsys Doodle Bump?


A place where I post bad drawings sometimes


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jan 8, 2017)

new in my pile of doodles i should probably finalise sometime: a doodle of @CosmoCortney's pupper avatar doin' a silly c:


Spoiler: doodle enclosed as usual


----------



## CosmoCortney (Jan 8, 2017)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> new in my pile of doodles i should probably finalise sometime: a doodle of @CosmoCortney's pupper avatar doin' a silly c:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: doodle enclosed as usual


love it


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jan 11, 2017)

Spoiler: best scene kid 2017


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jan 11, 2017)

Spoiler: bad undertale art don't open thanks


----------



## MarioMasta64 (Jan 11, 2017)

such good art *u* wow.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jan 12, 2017)

MarioMasta64 said:


> such good art *u* wow.


tank


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 15, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Hehe I know where to find the original uncropped version



OOHHHH yeh I also know that ;'D


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jan 17, 2017)

*moans about tablet not being here yet because problems with ordering it before blah blah blah*
lammy doodle. bleh.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jan 18, 2017)

tablet arrived


Spoiler: mspaint whis


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jan 22, 2017)

Spoiler: mam


----------



## pastaconsumer (Jan 22, 2017)

rip, can't see the image.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jan 22, 2017)

Vinny!? Oh dear...


----------



## CeeDee (Jan 22, 2017)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Vinny!? Oh dear...



VinsCool?
more like...
VINSCUTE

AHAHAHA


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jan 22, 2017)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> rip, can't see the image.


I'm guessing you have FA blocked or something. That's actually a good thing.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jan 22, 2017)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Vinny!? Oh dear...


Your drawings are cute ^^


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jan 22, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> Your drawings are cute ^^


Thank <3


----------



## pastaconsumer (Jan 22, 2017)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> I'm guessing you have FA blocked or something. That's actually a good thing.


I don't recall ever blocking FA, it was probably just my North Korean internet not loading the page properly. I can see it now and it looks good! Would snug, not fug.


----------



## lucario101 (Jan 23, 2017)

its ok .-. its not my best did this on my tablet

EDIT: sorry its too big so made a attached file


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Feb 1, 2017)

Screwing about with Krita brushes. It'd be nice if I was motivated then I could probably make something pretty neat, but nah, my brain just feels like shitposting instead.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Feb 1, 2017)

Okay something kinda neat. @Crystal the Pupper doodle. Dogs are cool and nice and I would pet them all day if I wasn't sleepy most of the time.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 1, 2017)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Okay something kinda neat. @Crystal the Pupper doodle. Dogs are cool and nice and I would pet them all day if I wasn't sleepy most of the time.
> View attachment 76994


I actually laughed so hard when I saw the bork! I love it!


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 1, 2017)

Pliz!!! Make onde of bluefox pliz i never asked you anything T^T


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Feb 1, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> Pliz!!! Make onde of bluefox pliz i never asked you anything T^T


I dunno maybe another time. I'm going to bed fam.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 1, 2017)

Go sleep cutie thing


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Feb 16, 2017)

Can you believe this thread is nearly a year old? Hecking heck.




Also I should probably start doing commissions or whatever soon if anyone's interested in bub drawings and also giving me money


----------



## CeeDee (Feb 16, 2017)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Can you believe this thread is nearly a year old? Hecking heck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



okay how do I give you my money


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 16, 2017)

Happy first anniversary.

Still waiting for me drawings tho :c


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Feb 26, 2017)

uhh, a cropped bub drawing i guess? i haven't felt like drawing loads.




Spoiler: bonus: vapor art edit things i did recently


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 26, 2017)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> uhh, a cropped bub drawing i guess? i haven't felt like drawing loads.
> View attachment 79608
> 
> 
> ...


cute, draw more pliz


----------



## CeeDee (Feb 26, 2017)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> uhh, a cropped bub drawing i guess? i haven't felt like drawing loads.
> View attachment 79608


Lewd


----------



## BlueFox gui (Feb 26, 2017)

CeeDee said:


> Lewd


when more lewd, better


----------



## rikumax25! (Feb 26, 2017)

CeeDee said:


> Lewd


He is talking about those edits ill leave now


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Mar 8, 2017)

experiment thingy. i'm not too great when it comes to using lots and lots of layers.


Spoiler: yay obscure characters


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Mar 13, 2017)

aware of bub

pleas pet bub


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Mar 13, 2017)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> aware of bub
> View attachment 81191
> pleas pet bub


Only if she doesn't bite or scratch me.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Apr 16, 2017)

haha sonic forces. give me 15 minutes of internet fame for not putting effort into this now thanks.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Apr 16, 2017)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> haha sonic forces. give me 15 minutes of internet fame for not putting effort into this now thanks.


at the moment i say that shadow at nintendo direct i think the same thing... ITS BUBSY


----------



## gudenau (Apr 16, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> at the moment i say that shadow at nintendo direct i think the same thing... ITS BUBSY


It could be the boomerang girl.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Apr 16, 2017)

gudenaurock said:


> It could be the boomerang girl.


Sticks?
no, her hair is very different, its bigger, it could be Blaze (that fire cat if you don't know) but blaze uses clothes and have a pony tail


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Apr 23, 2017)

Human Digby


----------



## smileyhead (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Apr 23, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 84943


fixed


----------

